# Kruse Lab blocks



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently I feed Native Earth 4018 lab blocks, however I can't find any local retailers, and I'm tired of paying exorbitant shipping fees for delivery to my house. So I'm looking at other lab block brands I can pick up locally. I found this, and so I thought I'd put it here to see if anyone has heard of this brand, or what you think of the ingredients and stuff.

http://www.shop.krusefeed.com/product.sc?productId=1610&categoryId=44

Let me know if you think this is a good idea!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Lab blocks are basically all the same and meet the nutritional requirements of the species they are designed for. Protein content is something one should look at as if breeding and raising young this should be higher than a resting recovering doe.

Misouri blocks are also commonly used in the USA for feeder breeders and with success others mix a couple of brands together thus on average reducing the cost as in expensive to very cheap so that protein level is of a moderate level.

Kruse lab blocks is what I would feed nursing does but also mix with a much lower protein for pre pairing and pairing using the lower protein for resting mice, basically giving 3 different mixes for the various stages of breeding programme.

As has been mentioned on brands and mixes in other topics it is what works best for your mice may not do so well for others.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The first ingredient in the lab blocks is corn; given that corn has been known to cause issues in mice, would you recommend this particular brand?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have never fed any lab blocks to my mice at present but as food quantity I`m using is now reaching almost 50kg a week am giving considerable thought to the change over.

I do however have corn in my current mix and thus far had no issues with it, I think the problem may arise if fed a corn only diet without any supplements.

I do not know if that particular brand of lab block is available in the UK as brand I have currently been looking at is the teklan harland depending on price or possibly making my own up if a friend at a animal food manufacturer will allow me to use his equipment.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> The first ingredient in the lab blocks is corn; given that corn has been known to cause issues in mice, would you recommend this particular brand?


i wouldn't give the corn issue a second thought. i would prefer a higher protein % for breeding. you could mix in a pit of higher protein dog kibble if this is the best option for you otherwise.


----------

